
Memo to Startup World: No, MSFT Isn't Buying You - Elfan
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2007/03/memo_to_startup.html
======
zaidf
I've read this argument in several posts: you're on dope if you are banking on
an acquisition.

What most of these folks writing the articles are missing is that
entrepreneurs, however optimistic they may seem, already know of all the risk
and unlikelihood of them actually being acquired. We dream about it - but
don't necessarily depend on it.

That is not to say that in any market there are tops 10-15 great sites. And if
you can be one of them(which isn't too hard a feat) - by most innocent
calculation you have a solid 7-10% chance of being acquired if there is an
acquisition. 7-10% shot at relative fame is not too bad for something you
doled out in few months and kept growing for couple years.

~~~
brett
If by "you're on dope if you are banking on an acquisition" you mean "you're
on dope if you are banking on being acquired eventually" then it's sort of a
funny point to be made by a VC. If you're taking VC money then presumably
you're working toward a liquidity event and I am not hearing about many ipos
these days.

I'm guessing his intended point is closer to the interpretation, "you're a
dope if your banking on some specific acquisition" though sometimes he's not
totally clear.

